# 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?



## Modders Vision (29. November 2014)

*12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich diesen Schalter gefunden und möchte ihn gerne verwenden um mehrere Geräte die mit 230V funktionieren auf einmal einzuschalten.
Leider gibt es so einen Schalter nur mit 12V, ich bräuchte ihn aber für 230V - wisst ihr vielleicht, wie man es mit einer Schaltung erreichen kann, dass man den Schalter trotzdem verwenden kann? (Das müsste doch irgendwie gehen...)
Ich freue mich über eure Antworten 

Viele Grüße,
Modders Vision


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Nein ein 12 volt schalter ist auch nur für 12 volt.

Du brauchst unbedingt einen für 230 volt.

Du solltest weiter suchen.

Mfg


----------



## Skarukh (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Wenn du Grundkenntnisse in sachen Elektrotechnik hast würde es mit einem 12V relais gehen. 
Damit kannst du dann mit 12V 230V Schalten.

Aber Achtung 230V sind LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH!


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

*NIEMALS einen Schalter über der Spezifikation verwenden!!*

Und dieser Schalter ist ganz klar für Schutzkleinspannung ausgelegt. Den DARF man niemals mit einer lebensgefährlichen Spannung betreiben!

Wenn du etwas haben möchtest, dass 250VAC schaltet, dann besorg dir einen entsprechenden Schalter!!
Etwas, das für diese Spannung gebaut ist und das auch verträgt.

Bei Nichtbeachtung diesem kann bzw wird *Personenschaden* die Folge sein!

Auf gut Deutsch: Der Bediener stirbt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Du könntest mit dem Schalter ein Relais mit Zulässigen 230V auf dem Sekundärkreis schalten, den Anschluss an Hausnetz, solltest du aber einen Fachmann machen lassen. 

Was für eine Last (Watt) hängt an dem zu Schalteten Kreis?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Wenn du einen solchen Schalter verwenden willst, könntest du mit dem ein Schütz anziehen lassen, welches dann die Netzspannung an zu den Steckdosen durchlässt. Allerdings soltest du die Charakteristik der Sicherung beachten. Wenn du den PC mit Monitor, Soundanlage und ein paar andere Sachen anschaltest kann ein B-Automat schon rausfliegen. Ausserdem müsstest du entweder ein Kabel/Leitung zum Sicherungskasten ziehen oder dir am Arbeitsplatz einen entsprechenden Kasten aufbauen, wo dann das Schütz sitzt und der Strom durchfließen kann.
Oder du nimmst so einen musst dann aber auch das Zimmer umbauen


----------



## Skarukh (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Ein Schütz ist zu teuer und Groß, ein Normales 12V/16A relais reicht.
Und der B-Automat reicht vollkommen, an den Sicherungskasten sollte eh nur ein Fachmann dran.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*



Skarukh schrieb:


> Ein Schütz ist zu teuer und Groß, ein Normales 12V/16A relais reicht.
> Und der B-Automat reicht vollkommen, an den Sicherungskasten sollte eh nur ein Fachmann dran.



Das Relais muss aber auch bei 230V AC die entsprechende Last schalten können.

Das könnte passen: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...sler-6-A-24-VDC250-VAC-AC1-1500-VA-6?ref=list  1500W sollten für nen PC reichen.

Nochmal @TE: Was willst du damit Schalten?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*



Skarukh schrieb:


> Ein Schütz ist zu teuer und Groß, ein Normales 12V/16A relais reicht.
> Und der B-Automat reicht vollkommen, an den Sicherungskasten sollte eh nur ein Fachmann dran.



Also so groß ist der Unterschied nun auch wieder nicht
Eltako Stromstoßschalter
ABB Schütz

Abgesehen davon das sowieso nur eine Elektrofachkraft die Änderungen vornehmen sollte



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Relais muss aber auch bei 230V AC die entsprechende Last schalten können.
> 
> Das könnte passen: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...sler-6-A-24-VDC250-VAC-AC1-1500-VA-6?ref=list  1500W sollten für nen PC reichen.
> 
> Nochmal @TE: Was willst du damit Schalten?



Aber nicht für die Leistungsspitze beim Einschalten. Ich habe ein Qnix 27" mit einer Magnat 5.1 Anlage und ein BQ DP10 550W im Rechner und in 2 von 10x einschalten hats mir den B16 Automaten rausgehauen. Mit nem C16 gehört das zwar der Vergangenheit an, aber ein Relais sollte wenigstens mit 10A oder besser auch 16A spezifiziert sein. Außer es wird einzeln angeschaltet, dann könnten die 6A (bzw 10A Einschalt-Strom) reichen


----------



## Skarukh (29. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für die Leistungsspitze beim Einschalten. Ich habe ein Qnix 27" mit einer Magnat 5.1 Anlage und ein BQ DP10 550W im Rechner und in 2 von 10x einschalten hats mir den B16 Automaten rausgehauen. Mit nem C16 gehört das zwar der Vergangenheit an, aber ein Relais sollte wenigstens mit 10A oder besser auch 16A spezifiziert sein. Außer es wird einzeln angeschaltet, dann könnten die 6A (bzw 10A Einschalt-Strom) reichen



Das sollte aber nicht passieren den beim B16 liegt der Auslösestrom  laut Tabellenbuch 3-5 fachen des In also 48A- 80A.
Denke nicht das deine Anlage kurzzeitig 48A zieht.


----------



## Pu244 (30. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*



Skarukh schrieb:


> Das sollte aber nicht passieren den beim B16 liegt der Auslösestrom  laut Tabellenbuch 3-5 fachen des In also 48A- 80A.
> Denke nicht das deine Anlage kurzzeitig 48A zieht.



PC Netzteile dürfen laut ATX Norm soweit ich weiß kurzeitig 100A beim Einschalten ziehen (ist die Obergrenze, die meisten Netzteile sind weit davon entfernt). Wenn man mehrere solche Verbraucher dann gleichzeitig anschaltet kann es sehr wohl zu einer Überlastung kommen.


----------



## Skarukh (30. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> PC Netzteile dürfen laut ATX Norm soweit ich weiß kurzeitig 100A beim Einschalten ziehen (ist die Obergrenze, die meisten Netzteile sind weit davon entfernt). Wenn man mehrere solche Verbraucher dann gleichzeitig anschaltet kann es sehr wohl zu einer Überlastung kommen.



Ja das stimmt, aber Normalerweise haben Moderne Netzteile Einschaltstrom Begrenzer drin. Da gibt es aber immer ausnahmen 


Auf jedenfall sollte der TE wenn er von Elektronik keine Ahnung hat jemanden suchen der davon Ahnung hat, denn da gehört es mehr zu als nur nen paar kabel zusammen stecken. Sprich ordentliche Isolierung, Erdung und richtiger Kabel Querschnitt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. November 2014)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*



Skarukh schrieb:


> Das sollte aber nicht passieren den beim B16 liegt der Auslösestrom  laut Tabellenbuch 3-5 fachen des In also 48A- 80A.
> Denke nicht das deine Anlage kurzzeitig 48A zieht.



Das ist der Kurzschlussstrom (+30% auf die 80A, da muss ein B16-Automat innerhalb von 0,4 sek abschalten), was einen B16 aber überfordert oder zu früh rausfliegen lässt ist die Spannungsspitze(Stromspitze) beim einschalten, wenn alle Kondensatoren entladen sind und wie ein Kurzschluss fungieren. Im Prinzip das selbe, allerdings besteht der Kurzschluss deutlich unter den 0,4 sek, da die Kondensatoren danach aufgeladen sind und einen Widerstand besitzen. Deswegen fliegt ein B16 nicht immer raus, nur wenn die Kondensatoren "zu langsam" aufgeladen werden. Ich hatte im 3ten Sem meines Studiums eine schöne Erklärung für dieses Phänomen gehört, muss mal schauen ob ich die Tabelle nochmal finde


----------



## Modders Vision (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: 12V Schalter für 230V verwenden?*

Danke für eure Antworten, ich denke, dass es der Schalter dann einfach nicht wert ist. Ich kenne mich zwar mit Kabelquerschnittberechnungen aus, habe sowas aber lange nicht mehr gemacht.
Da kaufe ich mir lieber gleich einen Schalter, der auch für 230V ausgelegt ist, bevor man irgendwelche Risiken eingeht.


----------

